# Shameless Plug



## AWP (Nov 2, 2008)

Probably not the sort of book most of you will read but I met the author on my flight home recently. Great guy, super sharp. The UK edition comes out in Feb. 09, US in April 09.

http://www.amazon.com/Suicide-Nazi-Germany-Christian-Goeschel/dp/0199532567


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 2, 2008)

It's only shameless if you're plugging something you directly benefit from. ;)

That looks like an interesting book!


----------

